# nabe kaputt?



## boncurry (30. Januar 2009)

sasen leutz ,.. 
hab da mal ne frage: 
mir is an meim bmx aufgfalln, dass wenn ich am hinterrad "wackel" bzw es hin und herbewege, das es sich schon einbischen bewegt also zur seite hin versteht sich ,.. trotz erneutem festziehen des reifens kommt mir da immer noch etwas locker vor ,.. meiner meinung nach ist es die nabe,. weis es aber nicht genau.. des halb wollte ich mal wissen ob ihr mit sowas schonmal erfahrungen gemacht habt und ob ihr mir irgendwelche tipps geben könntet oda so ,.. also sollte ich mir ne neue nabe kaufen oda wie ?
auserdem wollt ich noch fragen wie es eigentlich mit dem reifen bzw. speichen ist wenn man die nabe austauscht kann man die alle dann noch benutzen oda muss man sich das ganze zeuchs neu kaufen, und kann man das überhaupt selber machen oda bracuht man da irgendein zeuchs dazu ?
mfg 
boncurry


----------



## heup (30. Januar 2009)

das ist bestimmt 'n bisschen ''Spiel''
hatte ich bis vor zwei tagen auch...
musst die lager mal einstellen

heup


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr Puky (30. Januar 2009)

reifen kannst immer nehmen wenns 20" is...
speichen kommt auf die nabe an würd aber einfach neue kaufen und selber machen kommt drauf an ob dus kannst


----------



## gmozi (30. Januar 2009)

Bevor Du überhaupt etwas an Deinem Rad machst, setzt Dich bitte noch mal vor Deine Deutschbücher. Schon mal was von Satzbau gehört? Oder von Satzzeichen und der Verwendung von Groß- und Kleinschreibung? Deren richtige Anwendung sorgt bei Deinen Mitmenschen für besseres Verständnis Deines Anliegens.

So und nun mal was zum Thema 

Bau Dein Rad am besten mal ganz aus und schau was da genau wackelt. Je nachdem was Du für eine Nabe hast, könne da verschiedene Bauteile locker sein.
Es wäre also auch hilfreich, wenn Du uns mitteilen würdest, welche Nabe bei Dir verbaut ist.

Tante Edit ist der Meinung, dass es sich wohl um die Nabe des Shovelheads handeln wird.
Da dies eine Nabe mit "loose ball lagern" ist, muss dort einfach nur das Lagerspiel wieder richtig eingestellt werden. Wenn Du da keine Ahnung von hast, bau das HR aus, und lass die Lager in einem Shop wieder richtig einstellen.


----------



## qam (30. Januar 2009)

Mir fällt nichts dummes ein, tut mir echt leid!


----------



## heup (30. Januar 2009)

Mach dir keinen Kopf, qam.
Es wird immer einen geben, der einen Thread versaut.

Und jetzt wird der HSV gefeiert!!!

Einen schönen Tag noch!


----------



## gmozi (30. Januar 2009)

qam schrieb:


> Mir fällt nichts dummes ein, tut mir echt leid!



Dann schreib doch zur Abwechslung mal etwas kluges. Oder für den Fall, dass auch das nicht hinhaut, einfach GAR NICHTS


----------



## qam (30. Januar 2009)

Um kluge Beiträge zu machen hab ich zu wenige Ahnung davon und Dummes fällt mir immer noch nichts ein! 

Also schreib ich jetzt einfach mal garnichts!


----------



## gmozi (30. Januar 2009)

Heheh ... ....



 ... oh nein .. das war fast schon spam. Ich muss ins Bett


----------



## RISE (31. Januar 2009)

Bis auf Gmozi könnt ihr euch gerne drum streiten, wer Threads versaut. Behaltet dabei vielleicht im Hinterkopf, dass ihr dann mindestens mal für ein paar Wochen Forumsurlaub habt. 

Zur Nabe wurde ja schon das Wesentliche erzählt. Ich hatte mal das Problem, dass seitliches Spiel durch eine zu schmale Nabe, bzw. etwas zu breiten Hinterbau entstanden ist und musste noch eine Unterlegscheibe zwischen Nabe und Rahmen montieren. Bei dir klingt es allerdings wirklich so, als müssten nur die Lager eingestellt werden.


----------



## Stirni (31. Januar 2009)

ich versau threads ohne ende!leider geb ich manchmal auch konstruktive antworten--> ich muss noch üben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailst4R (31. Januar 2009)

RISE schrieb:


> Bis auf Gmozi könnt ihr euch gerne drum streiten, wer Threads versaut. Behaltet dabei vielleicht im Hinterkopf, dass ihr dann mindestens mal für ein paar Wochen Forumsurlaub habt.



kann man das nicht mal arrangieren rise  ?


----------



## Lizard.King (31. Januar 2009)

geil


----------



## qam (31. Januar 2009)

Wir versauen sie nicht, wir bereichern sie lediglich... normalerweise!
Den Leuten muss ja mal jemand sagen, dass sie vielleicht noch etwas mehr im Duden rumblättern könnten.
(Ist nur halt hier nicht der Fall >_<)

Aber wenn die Foren-Götter dies nicht wünschen... :<


----------



## RISE (31. Januar 2009)

Doch, ihr versaut sie und da dem Threadersteller hoffentlich mit den spärlichen Tipps geholfen ist, schließ ich gleich hinter mir mal die Tür.


----------

